# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Everyone, remain calm - BO will speak to the nation shortly

## MsDoodahs

on the unemployment situation.

And remember...

He's Barack Obama and he's come to save the day!

YouTube - He's Barack Obama

----------


## angelatc

Be still, my beating heart.


"Ha! hold my Brain; be still my beating Heart." (The earliest known reference to the phrase, circa 1705)

WIth apologies to Gilbert and Sullivan's opera HMS Pinafore, 1878:

* Obama*_:
    Aye, even though Bush's armoury were launched at the head of the audacious mortal whose lips, unhallowed by relationship, dared to breathe that precious word, yet would I breathe it once, and then perchance be silent vermore. Obamabots, in one brief breath I will concentrate the hopes, the doubts, the anxious fears of six weary months. Bots, I am a New World sailor, and I love you!

    Bots:
    Sir, this audacity!
    (Aside.) Oh, my heart, my beating heart!
    (Aloud.) This unwarrantable presumption on the part of a common politician - where's our damned healthcare???!
_

----------


## malkusm

This thread is awesome.

----------


## Bucjason

Holy $#@! , funniest Obama youtube video yet !! How'd I miss this one??


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

----------


## WClint

All our troubles are over. The 10% unemployment rate... well that doesnt matter. The trillions of dollars printed that sure wont come back in the form of inflation wont happen this time. HOHO lets see him get the health care passed now. 




> NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- The nation's unemployment rate rose above 10% for the first time since 1983 in October, a much worse jump than expected as employers continued to trim jobs from payrolls.


http://money.cnn.com/2009/11/06/news...ober/index.htm

----------


## angelatc

> All our troubles are over. The 10% unemployment rate... well that doesnt matter. The trillions of dollars printed that sure wont come back in the form of inflation wont happen this time. HOHO lets see him get the health care passed now. 
> 
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2009/11/06/news...ober/index.htm


Exactly!  We're scattering all the money around now, and then when inflation trickles down we'll just rake them all up again!

It's skeyence!

----------


## Andrew-Austin

If the video has a lot of views and its guaranteed to get a lot more, post an insightful comment on it.

JibJab rocks.


And someone make sure the LRC posts this video, I would but I don't know how to contact them?

----------

